

Evidence of ancient supercontinent found - espeed
http://www.upi.com/Science_News/2011/08/08/Evidence-of-ancient-supercontinent-found/UPI-44901312839082/

======
groby_b
Damn - I read that as "evidence of ancient super_computing_ found" :)

